# Anfängerfrage zu J2EE



## Sascha Laurent (12. Nov 2006)

Da ich mich bis jetzt nur mit J2SE beschäftigt habe, will ich jetzt in J2EE einsteigen. Da ich schon etliche Jahre im C++ gearbeitet habe viel mir der Umstieg auf Java leicht.

Jetzt will ich aber ein kleines Projekt für mich im J2EE schreiben. Und zwar möchte ich folgendes erreichen. Es soll ein Dokumentmanager werden, der beim Hochladen einige Funktionen Clientseitig (z.B. kompremieren und verschlüsseln der Dateien) ausführen soll und das Dokument dann an einen Server schickt, der ihn aufnimmt, speichert und verwaltet. 

Meine Frage hierzu. 

1. Welches Buch im J2EE könnt ihr mir empfehlen.
2. Für obiges Projekt: Wie könnte man soetwas realisieren. Welche Techniken aus dem J2EE sind hierzu besonders geeignet.

Danke
Sascha


----------



## SlaterB (12. Nov 2006)

'Clientseitig' klingt ganz übel für J2EE,

J2EE kümmert sich um alles, was auf dem Server passieren kann und arbeitet bevorzugt mit einem handelsüblichen Browser zusammen, 
und der bietet in der Regel keine solche Funktion,

also für alles auf dem Server ist J2EE wohl geeignet, 
für den Rest vielleicht ein Java-Applet oder ein eigenständiges Programm?

ein besonderes Buch kann ich gerade nicht nennen


----------



## SilentJ (12. Nov 2006)

Bücher über JEE (J2EE für alle Versionen vor Java 5.0) sind entweder für deine Belange zu oberflächlich oder werden nicht alle Themen abhandeln. Einen guten Einstiegspunkt für das Verständnis von Java im Enterprise Umfeld ist java.sun.com/javaee/5/docs/tutorial/doc/.

Ansonsten musst Du wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und Dich an anderer Stelle über Java ServerFaces, Struts, Spring, JDA, JTA, SOAP, SOA, AXIS, Hibernate und Konsorten informieren. Ich schreibe das nicht, um toll zu klingen, sondern nur um anzudeuten, dass ein einziges Buch nicht existiert.

Was mir noch bleibt, ist Dir viel Glück zu wünschen. Mehr geht leider nicht.  :wink: 

Michael


----------

